# First Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride of 2017!!! Sat Jan 21st



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2017)

Start this year right by riding with the Foothill Flyers Sat January 21 in beautiful Old Town Monrovia. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Might even hit up JB Burger down the street for the best breakfast burritos in town!  Drop/side stands up @10am to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains.(Here comes my favorite part)Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!


----------



## the2finger (Jan 14, 2017)

Should we bring mud boots and a BMX?


----------



## None (Jan 14, 2017)

Last month's rain ride was fun!


----------



## King Louie (Jan 15, 2017)

Hope I'll be up too making my second ride after having surgery tuesday , might have to 3 wheel it ! Lol


----------



## the2finger (Jan 16, 2017)

Sorry Mike gotta miss the ride gransdon's first burfdae on the 21st. I wanted to put him in a seat and ride him around but my daughter lost her mind.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 16, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Sorry Mike gotta miss the ride gransdon's first burfdae on the 21st. I wanted to put him in a seat and ride him around but my daughter lost her mind.



Boo[emoji17]


----------



## None (Jan 17, 2017)

Lovely weather for our ride!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

Musta changed, cuz last night it showed morning showers. Don't be scurred guys. It's just a lil water


----------



## the2finger (Jan 17, 2017)

My bottom bracket will rust


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> My bottom bracket will rust



You've already got a soggy bottom


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Sorry Mike gotta miss the ride gransdon's first burfdae on the 21st. I wanted to put him in a seat and ride him around but my daughter lost her mind.



You sure I can't entice you to make the ride??


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 17, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You sure I can't entice you to make the ride??



Wow that looks delicious! An orangebeer float!


----------



## the2finger (Jan 19, 2017)

My liquid gold Henry's and southern comfort. Your killn me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2017)

the2finger said:


> My liquid gold Henry's and southern comfort. Your killn me



Come to the ride & I'll strap a cooler on my bike for "on the go" refreshment"


----------



## the2finger (Jan 19, 2017)

Since I'm stuck home I'll be working on the wifes '40 Dayton


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 20, 2017)

Who's sick of all this rain and ready to ride??? See you mañana!


----------



## King Louie (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't drive my truck yet but can ride a bike ! Hope to see you all there


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Clear enough to ride. 
I will be there on a borrowed bike....


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup supposed to be pretty nice weather. Picking up king Louie,  be there about 930.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just took Georgy for a walk. Clear skies with a nip in the air. I'll be there with a dozen donuts. First come, first serve!


----------



## None (Jan 21, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Just took Georgy for a walk. Clear skies with a nip in the air. I'll be there with a dozen donuts. First come, first serve!




My favorite!  Yesss!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

On my way


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks like the family and I may be heading out there..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)

George says get up off your lazy butts and ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2017)

Ok, I'm heading up your way.
See you in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 21, 2017)

On our way....running a little late.


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 21, 2017)

Still on the 605. Send me the route and we'll catch up or I'll be there 10:20...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)

No prob. The donuts will wait

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

...  did someone say donuts??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> ...  did someone say donuts??


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)

Yup...Mark again[emoji17]


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## None (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pics guys.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks for a great day everyone


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 21, 2017)

Super fun day with the foothill flyers.
Thanks to  @fordmike65 for the great riding crusty Colson...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 21, 2017)

Had a great day riding and hangin out with the foothill flyers! Got to meet and talk to lots of kool people.cant wait till next time! Thanks guys!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 21, 2017)

It was a beautiful day for a ride in the park.
I met this fellow named Samual Clemens.
He didn't say much, but he did ask me if my bike was a Schwinn. Lol!


----------



## mrg (Jan 21, 2017)

Man, newer tires and HD tubes and still get a flat, oh well great day for a ride in between storms, Thanks for the help guys


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 21, 2017)

mrg said:


> Man, newer tires and HD tubes and still get a flat, oh well great day for a ride in between storms, Thanks for the help guys




Never ride behind Mike. I've seen him drop nails out of his pockets.


----------



## None (Jan 21, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 412850 It was a beautiful day for a ride in the park.
> I met this fellow named Samual Clemens.
> He didn't say much, but he did ask me if my bike was a Schwinn. Lol!




So nice meeting you! Glad you made it out.


----------



## King Louie (Jan 21, 2017)

I had a great time , really enjoyed hanging out with everyone ! Can't wait till next ride !!!


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 21, 2017)

Family and I had a great time. Even the wifie came down..


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Yup...Mark again[emoji17]




You never need to buy tubes this way ... lol


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 24, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> You never need to buy tubes this way ... lol




Hehe!
Much to @mrg 's dismay I cut up the "thornproof" tube for use as a rim strip. He'd just bought and it had a mysterious breach, coulda been patched prolly...There are sometimes casualties in roadside triage...way of the road, way of the road.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 24, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Hehe!
> Much to @mrg 's dismay I cut up the "thornproof" tube for use as a rim strip. He'd just bought and it had a mysterious breach, coulda been patched prolly...There are sometimes casualties in roadside triage...way of the road, way of the road.



 It was either that or walk. The choice seemed pretty clear to me


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 28, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 412850 It was a beautiful day for a ride in the park.
> I met this fellow named Samual Clemens.
> He didn't say much, but he did ask me if my bike was a Schwinn. Lol!



Lol...aww.


----------

